# Help! Losing pregnancy symptoms



## AliC (Aug 10, 2004)

Hiya

I wonder if anyone can give me some advice. I am 7 weeks pregnant today and over the last week or so I have been experiencing nausea throughout the day although I haven't been physically sick at all. Since yesterday I feel as though my pregnancy symptoms are dissapearing. I am still finding it a bit hard to eat certain foods but the nausea has gone and my boobs aren't as sore anymore even though I am still taking Cyclogest. I am not experiencing any pain or spotting/bleeding but the loss of the symptoms I had is sending me into a panic and I am now worried that this is a bad sign. I just can't seem to reason with myself today. At my six week scan they confirmed that it was twins so I was expecting the symptoms to get worse and not go away.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Ali


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Pregnancy symptoms can come and go without causing any harm to the unborn child. Some women dont get any at all while some suffer all nine months and some will find that they come and go through the pregnancy. I was in the  last group and now have a tyke of a nearly four year old!
Please don´t worry, your scan was fine and that´s the most important thing.

Ruth


----------



## Clare_S (Aug 9, 2003)

Hi Ali

can I just say on this I had morning sickness from early on and some days I would panic because I had no symptoms and felt fine.  Oh boy did I regret opening my mouth when the next day or the day after I felt like I had been hit by a bus because I felt so sick !

My boobs hurt for about a week or so but since very early on they have been fine

Clare


----------



## Newmumtobe (Nov 15, 2004)

Hi - I was just wondering how you are getting on? I am in the same situation now and waiting for an emergency scan on Wednesday.
I hope all is well x
P.S, Funny how feeling so ill can be strangely comforting!


----------

